# Any new reconciliation stories? It’s Christmas today.



## JustinG79 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi. I’m going through a very difficult time and wanted to ask if anyone could share a positive reconciliation story.

I’m realistic and doing what I have to do for me but it would be nice to hear any. Thanks a lot.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't know of anyone who has reconciled successfully and are *still *together even 10 years later. I've known many couples who experienced infidelity in their marriages, and while they stayed together after that discovery, not ONE of those marriages lasted. They're all divorced. I'm one of them, so I speak from first-hand experience.

The damage infidelity does never really goes away. There are just varying degrees of how much of the **** sandwich you're willing to swallow in order to avoid divorce court. That's what it really comes down to. Your cheater can cry and promise you anything they want, but when it REALLY counted, when they REALLY could have shown you the respect and love and loyalty you deserve, they *chose* - OVER AND OVER AND OVER again - _not_ to. Sugarcoat it all you want in order to delude yourself into believing some higher power or that crazy "fog" made her do it - the bottom line is that she continually CHOSE to not even show you the respect that most of us show the common housefly.

I was looking through the titles of the posts here and went all the back to August, but it doesn't look like there are many positive reconciliation stories. Honestly, I think that's because there aren't many people willing to eat that **** sandwich they were served up by their cheaters and pretend it was a satisfactory 7-course meal. There are those who did reconcile because they wanted SO badly to believe their cheating spouses when their cheaters put on their ultimate show of 'remorse,' but TRUE remorse is a myth for most. Cheaters can have regret and feel bad for the pain they've caused you, but the truth is, when they *had* the chance to put their money where their mouths were, they chose NOT to, and instead, they failed you miserably. Again, sugarcoat it all you want in order to make that sandwich she served you more palatable, but that's the plain TRUTH; they chose not to.

My point is, *RESPECT* yourself more than _she_ did.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

No reconciliation here, never even considered it. Once trust is gone it can never come back.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry, I'm with these two ^^.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

After the initial shock and fear of my life being tossed upside down I started to think about what my now ex really offered. Certainly not honesty or loyalty, and he'd been a **** husband in other ways too.

I decided I was better off without him and over 4 years after I left I am much better off.

The urge to reconcile is a panic reaction that often passes once the initial shock wears off and one has time to ponder what they're trying to hold on to.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I gave it a real try. Three years and she was the model wife. However, too many nights going down the rabbit hole. I tossed in the towel. However, being single brings its own set of problems also, especially with kids involved. There’s really no great answer, but getting divorced was better than they alternative, at least for me.


----------

